

Apple’s Planned Obsolescence Schedule - NaOH
http://tidbits.com/article/12599

======
michaelpinto
It's so depressing to me that I can run Windows on a modern Mac but not
HyperCard stacks. It's actually forced me to hold on to legacy Macs just so I
can see the work I did as little as ten years ago (as in the case of my
PageMaker docs -- a program I adored for way too long).

